# 2 deer down



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

my uncle shot a huge doe and my dad shot a pretty nice 7 pointer with bows.


----------



## settles8 (Aug 19, 2007)

hey, congrats to them, now get out there and get yourself one!


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

i will this saturday!its the first day of muzzle loader... so wish me luck...


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

good luck. went out today and saw 3 deer, no shots though. buddy i was with saw 3 does and a buck right before legal shooting light and was gone when legal shooting light started


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

saw 2 that day a couldnt get a shot.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

big buck if ya get one post em on here :sniper:


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

i will.!!!!! :sniper:


----------

